# New boy looking for information



## bobtail (6 Jul 2007)

Being new to the art/science/hobby that is aquascaping I am looking for hints tips and workarounds.

Tools. Ive made some planting sticks out of s/s Filler wire which do the job quite well . Im in need of scissors where is the alternative to surgical?

I never see aerial roots in pictured setups is this because theyve been trimmed or they are hidden ?


Thanks


----------



## Graeme Edwards (6 Jul 2007)

Studying any of the Takashi Amano books "Natute Aquarium" books 1-3 will be a good start. Also the english version of the AquaJournal available from aquaessentials are a must, very informative about compostion and rules that should be followed to give you a better chance of getting it right.

As for tools, ive done very welll with the FishVET landcaping kit, cost around Â£30 ( I think ) and has all that is needed.

When you have more of a spacific question i will try and give you some more indepth tips, as it late on a friday night, il save it for later.

Hope this helps alitle.

Regards,
Graeme.


----------



## Dave Spencer (8 Jul 2007)

Hi Bobtail, I bought some scissors from AquaticMagic off eBay, but was unimpressed with the quality (AquaticMagic are usually excellent, by the way). The Fishvet version would probably be the best compromise between quality and ADA prices.

I buy the English translated AquaJournals and, whilst pricy, they are superb quality in terms of tutoring and the number of inspirational tanks on display. They are bit too pricy for me to really consider buying the Japanese text versions.

Vol 33, which is my personal favourite, deals with the use of stem plants, and how to prune them.

Vol 34 has an excellent article on the placement of hardscape and is probably a must buy for serious aquascapers, IMO.

Vol 36 has an article on how to prune different types of plant and some excellent hairgrass based tanks.

Dave.


----------



## bobtail (8 Jul 2007)

Thanks for the informative replies.
If anyone has an ideal shape for a planting stick or any tool,  I can fab some up for a small cost.


----------



## George Farmer (20 Jul 2007)

All the above is great for Nature Aquarium style aquascaping.  But there are other styles - including your own, of course!

You'll get a good feel for composition, plant choice etc. as you get more experienced.

IMHO the "rules" are more guidelines.  Breaking these can sometimes yield more interesting results.  But as I say, experience will probablty teach you this.

Check out the AGA contest showcases for more ideas, including some innovative designs.


----------



## Dave Spencer (20 Jul 2007)

You could go Dutch?

http://folk.ntnu.no/foksen/Aquascaping.htm

Dave.


----------



## zig (21 Jul 2007)

bobtail said:
			
		

> Thanks for the informative replies.
> If anyone has an ideal shape for a planting stick or any tool,  I can fab some up for a small cost.



An ordinary small tweezers is very useful for planting most foreground plants and costs very little, probably the second most useful aquascaping tool after a good sharp pair of scissors IMHO. Another useful thing to do is to keep the water levels very low in the tank when planting and use a mist sprayer to stop things drying out, assuming of course the fish have enough water in there.


----------

